# Diagrama para un conversor vga a hdmi



## GUSLIZ (Nov 18, 2013)

Necesito este diagrama para poder conectar mi cpu con salida vga ami pantalla de led con entrada hdmi para urilizarla como monitor. Si me podrian proporcionar un diagrama para la de componentes seria exelente


----------



## morta (Nov 18, 2013)

adaptador vga hdmi


----------



## analogico (Nov 18, 2013)

morta dijo:


> adaptador vga hdmi
> http://www.analog.com/static/imported-files/images/verified_circuits/CN0282_00_1024.gif



ese parece de hdmi a vga


----------

